# Clinic just called to cancel my IVF due to morphine allergy



## Cocopops1975 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi, 

I am very new to all this so please bare with me there are a lot of abbreviations I am still getting to learn  . 

I am 39 I went to see a Dr at the London Woman's Clinic and had my amh checked and distraught to find it was 0.7 he also gave me a scan found 1 follicle on 1 ovary and 4 on the other so all in all I have been very teary  , The Dr recommended IVF was the way forward on the short program and starting with the strongest drugs this was all due to be going on around 11 Jan. All paperwork complete and bloods done and dusted and my drugs were ordered by the clinic and all delivered today. In the mean time acupuncture, vitamins and even the fertility bracelet is being worn  

However, I got a call an hour ago to say the anaesthetist at the London woman clinic has looked over my notes and is not allowing me IVF with them as I have a morphine allergy and they don't have a theatre in case there is a problem. I am so confused, just don't give me morphine there are plenty of other drugs out there. 

Is it just me or does this all sound very unprofessional and a bit suspect?    

I am thinking the Lister now and just hope I can take everything I have paid for with me.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Cocopops

  

I can't help with the morphine allergy, but why not pop over to the Lister thread and see if you can get any info there - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329459.0

KA xxx


----------



## Cocopops1975 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you Ka I will take a look   

xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Cocopops1975 said:


> However, I got a call an hour ago to say the anaesthetist at the London woman clinic has looked over my notes and is not allowing me IVF with them as I have a morphine allergy and they don't have a theatre in case there is a problem. I am so confused, just don't give me morphine there are plenty of other drugs out there.


That sounds bizarre. Most egg collection is done under conscious sedation, with pain relief administered during the procedure so that you aren't in a lot of pain during the procedure (even though you won't remember it). Unless you're allergic to a lot more than just morphine, there are other options for the pain relief such as fentanyl, which are safe to administer to patients with morphine allergies (http://www.gloshospitals.nhs.uk/SharePoint1/Clinical%20Policies/A0243.pdf). I can't imagine why their anaesthetist would refuse to simply swap out the pain reliever used.

Well, at the Lister, having a theatre available certainly won't be a problem!

You should be able to get a refund of most of what you paid -- check the clinic's policies, but I expect they'd refund you everything except fees for the consultant visits, scans, and blood tests (i.e., services already rendered).

Wishing you lots of luck! Your antral follicle count sounds good for your AMH level.


----------



## Cocopops1975 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks CrazyHorse I know it is so weird, It  is literally just morphine I'm allergic too. 

I Have had lots of operations through the years on my ears, nose and throat and more recently my aorta was cut during laparoscopic surgery resulting in 2 emergency double laparotomys needed!! (nightmare!!) and all these done without morphine so I am really confused as to how he can give this as a reason. 

I have been waiting 24hours now for someone to call me back from the Lister, I hope they call soon I don't fancy another sleepless night.


----------



## roxysister (May 21, 2014)

That is such a strange reason to give you!!  I have had 2 IVF's and morphine has never been mentioned or used.  
I'd be glad to change clinic if I were you - they sound a bit unprofessional if they didnt explain things to you properly.


----------



## Cocopops1975 (Dec 13, 2014)

I am beginning to think that too. I asked to speak to the anesthetist who made this decision as there must be more of a reason than my morphine allergy but was told that wasn't possible. To make this call even after all my drugs (which they ordered) had been delivered just angers me.  

Once I am back in a program so to speak I will be happier.


----------



## Cocopops1975 (Dec 13, 2014)

Feeling a lot happier today. 

I have been to the Lister and they had no problem with my morphine allergy so I am now with them plus I could take everything I had paid for with me  

Thank you for all your advice/help  

Good luck to you all


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Yayyyy!!!!  Glad you've had a happy ending.


----------

